# used aquarium, whats it worth?



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

From how you described it, i wouldn't pay more than $400 for it. Maybe $500 if it's in really good condition. But pictures would help.

I've been seeing a lot of 150g glass tanks with everything included on craigslist for an average price of $200 (in Phoenix area). Not sure what used aquariums are going for everywhere else.

Did she say when it was made, or how long it's been set up?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Out here, used tanks can go for really cheap. It also seems like equipment doesn't add much. If a tank is going for $150 with a stand and nothing else, you will see the same size tank with a ton of equipment, lighting, etc, going for $200. Selling a used tank is usually a horrible deal for the seller and what the person wants is probably a bit high.

Realize that she probably wants more than an average hobbiest and didn't list a price because she figured everyone is selling too low (probably why they would offer half of what she wants). At the end of the day though, if it saves you a ton of money, you are still in good shape, even if it is above what you could get for another used tank if you wait for the right one to come along.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

I should have taken pictures, I didn't think about that... forget my phone even has a camera.

I really think she doesn't really know what it is worth. The garage sale thing though probably has a lot to do with the community... lots of garage sales here and lots of people that will buy stuff if they think they are getting a good deal on it even if they don't really want something.

I was thinking $500ish sounded in the higher range of what I would think about paying for it. I just wasn't sure because I know acrylics run a lot more then glass.
As for the used aquarium market, we are in a fairly small community (~40k between 2 cities) and ~180ish miles away from any big city, Salt Lake City. So there really isn't much of a market. I've seen signs at the local pet store with 55gs going from $100ish to some people asking $600-700 for them with everything but water and fish.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Erloas said:


> I should have taken pictures, I didn't think about that... forget my phone even has a camera.
> 
> I really think she doesn't really know what it is worth. The garage sale thing though probably has a lot to do with the community... lots of garage sales here and lots of people that will buy stuff if they think they are getting a good deal on it even if they don't really want something.
> 
> ...


Used acrylic aquariums don't seem to sell much higher than glass ones.

I think $400 would be a reasonable offer. Maybe start out at $300, and see what she says. :flick:


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

That was about what I was thinking after a bit more looking and comparing.

I did a quick search for used aquariums on craigslist and it was amazing how much of a difference in what people were asking for them. They were just all over the place.

At least I don't have to justify the purchase to anyone else... if my roommates give me a hard time I can say "Yeah, you're right I don't have enough room, I guess you'll just have to move out then, the aquarium is getting your room"


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

I would say a fair price is $1 a gallon for the tank..so $150... $100 for the stand and canopy... $125 for each can.... decor and substrate is near worthless...let's just say $50 for kicks.... sounds like the fish may be worth $100... $600 is a pretty fair offer.. skewed a pinch to your side. 


A new 72x18x28 in my area is $650.. tank only. Stand and canopy would probably be 4-500 more.... heater is 40... cans 200-250 each... Plus fish and decor and lights...

I come up with over 2k retail... generally I would be willing to pay 1/2 for used good in like new condition that I want.


You're the only one who's laid eyes on it. Is it a looker, or not so much? Depends on the quality of the piece. Sounds like you've got the potential for a great deal. You don't know though, maybe she wants $1000 out of it.. in which she would be waiting a while to get that kind of money.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Its hard for me at this point to separate the contents and surroundings of the tank from the tank itself.

The filters looked like mechanically they were in good shape, but they looked like they needed some cleaning. Same with most of the tank, bit of algae but not too bad. The water level was down probably 6" or so, so I think they haven't had the outside guy come in and clean it in a little while.

Its a fairly plan looking aquascape and just has a printed image background.
There is no stand.
I really have no idea what the fish are worth, to me they aren't worth a huge amount because for the most part they aren't really what I'm wanting to raise. I would have to identify the fish and see what is compatible with them to say if I wanted them.

I did go through the 3 major cities relatively close by, SLC, Boise, and Denver to see what craiglist had. You see some people asking $80 for a 75g tank and someone else asking $400 for a 55g, both with everything but little specifications as to most of it. There were quite a few 125 and 180 gallon ones that also ranged from $300ish to $800ish.

I believe its only been listed in the paper for a day or two now, and I don't know what sort of interest has been shown for it.
I'll probably make an fairly low offer tonight and see what they say. If they want a lot more I'll just forget about it or check back in a month or two and see if they've still got it and are more willing to go lower.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a lowball offer.. just say it's all you've got to spare right now and you're not really trying to lowball them... throw it out there and see what happens. BUt from my experience, (I have 14 running tanks and 6-7 more to set up) anything less than $500 would be a pretty darn good deal for that setup. Anything less than $400 would be a great deal... less than 3 is a STEAL.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Frogmanx82 (Dec 8, 2009)

The biggest thing I would look for is scratches in the glass. Take a good hard look, especially just above the gravel line. If the tank has minimal scratches, that would up the value a bit.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You don't want the red tailed or shovelnose catfish. The red tailed will get over 4' and 100lbs, and so might the shovelnose, depending on which species it is.

I'd think they should get well over $1000 for it without the fish, given it's already up and established.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

I wish that I could sell my old stuff for hundreds of dollars, but aquariums devalue quickly. It would be great if this hobby were an investment, it isn't though. I'm sure she dropped a grand or more on it and you would too if you bought it new.

If it were me, I would offer 1-2 dollars per gallon for everything. On the other hand, I would be really sad to sell my tanks for so little. Like I said, this hobby isn't an investment.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

Most people around here try to sell that kind of setup from anywhere between $800-$1000, and that's the asking price. Because it's a little lean on the equipment side, I'd say $600 is a fair selling price. However, if it were me(and I'm a haggler) I wouldn't want it unless it was a steal, like $400....but I've found some really good deals
in my day so I'm a little spoiled.

Personally, I won't even look at used acrylic tanks because they are always sctrached and I wouldn't pay anywhere near the price as a used glass tank.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Well now that I have a better idea I'm going to go talk to them again. Bring a good flashlight to look for scratches, see what the sides of the tank look like (only the front is easily visible), ask about the age of lights, filters, heaters, etc. and see what sort of price I can get with that information.


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Well I went in and looked at it again. They are just taking blind bids on it now and they will decide who gets it (along with other stuff they were selling) by Monday. 
So haggling and such was out. I offered $500 which is about all the more I'm willing to pay for it right now and thats all that matters. From what it seems, even if I don't get it I could probably pick one up on craigslist in the future for about that anyway.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's a little help for you.. just an FYI... this looks like a pretty nice tank:

http://lansing.craigslist.org/for/1552965453.html


----------

